# Tru Cut H20 Problem



## Pwmcadet12 (Sep 20, 2018)

I just recently purchased a Trucut homeowner model with a 20 inch reel. Bought used off Facebook market place. This issue I am having is while cutting the reel will stop rotating completely. I have to cut the machine off and spin the reel by hand until all of the grass is free. My lawn is zeon zoysia and mower is set up for max cut height. Any help would be appreciated. Just paid 150 to a local machine/lawn mower shop to still have the same issue. Also, does anyone know of a place around Savannah, Ga that works on these machines?


----------



## Oceans05 (Jul 8, 2018)

Hey there check out the tru cut thread! It sounds like the clutch is very loose for the reel side. If you google tru cut clutch adjustment you can find videos on YouTube how to tighten it as well as on the tru cut website they have manuals.

When I first got mine I encountered the same issue, once I tightened the clutch on the reel side, it stays put and reel continuously cuts through the grass.


----------



## Pwmcadet12 (Sep 20, 2018)

Ok will post over there as well. Shop said they adjusted clutch but was suspicious of that as well. Thanks!


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

how much are you trying to cut? I bought my tru cut this spring and had the same problem while trying to scalp. I think you might be trying to cut too much off at once and the reel can't discharge the grass fast enough.


----------



## Pwmcadet12 (Sep 20, 2018)

My grass right now is a little over 3 inches tall. I was under the impression that with the lever pulled all the way the cutting height would be 2 1/4. Turns out it is cutting 1" 1/4. How do I get the cut higher? Adjust the casters or raise the plate that the lever is attached at.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Pwmcadet12 said:


> My grass right now is a little over 3 inches tall. I was under the impression that with the lever pulled all the way the cutting height would be 2 1/4. Turns out it is cutting 1" 1/4. How do I get the cut higher? Adjust the casters or raise the plate that the lever is attached at.


Its the casters that you adjust into the higher setting.

Agreed with the others, it sounds like the clutch may be lose. Remove the main chain guard if you can and check out the distance between the main clutch sprocket and the clutch pads. There should be very little distance between the two. Something like the width of a quarter(for visual reference), I cannot remember the specific distance off hand. It is listed in the TruCut thread though.


----------

